# Largest



## ILemt (Aug 2, 2008)

The other day, I was doing a transfer down by St Louis and saw an ambulance (probably a freightliner) that was hands down the largest I had ever seen.
Semi cab, tires 3 feet tall, airhorns,air ride suspension, and a box that could accommodate my entire vehicle. (needless to say it was a FD ambulance)

So this is three fold:
1) what exactly is the point of a unit that big?
2) What do they look like inside?
3) Does your service have them?

For someone who is used to Ford F-350 box's and the occasional Sprinter, this was a sight to behold.


----------



## NJN (Aug 2, 2008)

The largest rigs i've seen ever were Neo-Nate/MICU units. Pretty Big unit, but not as large as you're describing.


----------



## reaper (Aug 2, 2008)

A lot of Fire Dept's use them. Most are Rescue too. They need the room for all the equipment. The boxes are normally the same size, inside! Jax,FL has some like that. 

Personally I think it it is to compensate for other things!


----------



## MMiz (Aug 2, 2008)

Many Fire Departments have medium duty vehicles because:
1.  They have the funds
2.  They want space and room to work, and have the funds
3.  They carry additional rescue equipment that EMS-only services don't need.
4.  Ego.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 2, 2008)

i dont complain. im a large individual and i feel cramped in vans. c1/c3 boxes are ok. still a little tight for a code or other multi provider calls. but im at home in a med duty. im not buying the rig or the gas and i know that if they cheaped out on the rig, i wouldnt see a nickle of the surplus so why the heck not.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Aug 3, 2008)

i once saw an ambo that was thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis big.


----------

